# Aide Imac g4 Tournesol Ecran noir



## Amy2oo (29 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai acheté réçament un imac g4 hs

Imac g4 tournesol 800 mzh

L'alimentation était morte, j'en ai donc acheté une, je l'ai monté tout a l'heure. Donc l'imac démarre, le ventilo fonctionne, le graveur dvd aussi et j'entend un gros TUUUTTT un peu comme le tuutt d'un telephone fixe..

Je trouve cela bizare car j'ai un autre imac g4 tournesol (en 20") et au démarage il me fait un DONNGG et non un TUTTT.. Qu'en pensez ??

Ensuite malgrès son démarage je reste bloqué sur un écran noir malgrès que le bip de l'écran clignote sans arret..

J'ai essayé d'y brancher un clavier mais aucune des 3 prises usb ne le reconnait..

Peut etre que la catre mere et aussi morte mais ce TUUTT au démarage doit me rpover le contraire ??

Qu'en pensez-vous ?? Merci beaucoup


----------



## didgar (29 Avril 2011)

Salut !

Le gros "TUUUUUT"  dont tu parles signale l'absence de ram compatible ... me semble-t-il !

A+

Didier


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Le gros "TUUUUUT"  dont tu parles signale l'absence de ram compatible ... me semble-t-il !
> 
> ...



de mémoire, je dirais la même chose que Didier.

Vérifie si les barrettes sont bien positionnées, puis essaie de démarrer sur un CD/dvd système, mieux, sur le CD de test matériel si tu l'as en ta possession pour avoir une vue plus claire.


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Mai 2011)

+1 Et vérifie par la même occasion si il y a de la ram dedans aussi


----------

